

Show HN: Simplifying your business travel and expense needs - pallian
http://sillk.co

======
vicrawat
Looks good! The button hover over effect is a bit jarring though

~~~
pallian
Really? It should just be a simple css hover effect.

------
bksenior
Is this done? Are there screens?

